# U.S. Poison Bottle with pills and box



## atticmint (Jan 11, 2007)

First time I actually found the box too  []


----------



## atticmint (Jan 11, 2007)

[]


----------



## atticmint (Jan 11, 2007)

HAT TRICK [8D]


----------



## Jim (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice finds, Kev! I have always liked those square KS-2 poisons. The original box is something that you don't see often. I just picked up an amber KS-2. No label unfortunately, but a scarce color for this bottle. They also came in clear, light blue, and a very rare moss or light olive green. ~Jim


----------



## atticmint (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Jim. I would love to find one of the olive bottles. I had to unpack 14 drums of mercury compounds to find two of those, the other I found awhile ago.
  Do you remember that huge K-9 Parke Davis? The guy who bought it from me has it for sale. If you want his email, let me know.


----------



## Jim (Jan 14, 2007)

An olive KS-2 would be a sweet find! Sounds like you had to work for those cobalt ones. 
 Thanks for the tip on the big KR-9. I'm working on the irregular hexagon poisons now, so I'll have to hold off on that one. The KR-9s are one of several sets that I would eventually like to build. ~Jim


----------

